# How to Wire Accessories - PHOTOS Please!



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

We're seeking advice / suggestions for how to wire our accessories on our layout.

*Please include PHOTOS (even of your rats nests!)*[/b]

[Posted this is another section, but figured it was better off in the beginner's forum - please forgive.]

We've (the boy and I) made great strides in constructing our layout and now we (he's) dying to light the night sky! 
We need to *SEE *what these options look like. I feel confident in my ability to follow your leads (no puns), but would like a visual to help wrap my mind around the various practices you employ. 

Have read many articles and posts on wiring and diagrams and computations and the sort, but I'm more of a *needs to see it to do it *kinda guy.

A bit on us: modelling HO, Bachmann EZ DCC, 4x20 basement layout.


We would like to fire up 6-8 buildings in a town and some exterior / street lamp / spot lights.


We will be using an MRC pack for accessory power only (please advise on AC or DC output side).

We have a collection of various lights designed for model train purposes (no LEDs yet).

Would like to avoid soldering.

Would love to see your "best" (and easiest) methods - suitcases sound nice, as do spade plugs.:thumbsup:

As it is the holiday season, would like to take advantage of any cheap sources of lights from x-mas, so please share those tips as well!

As always, thanks for your great ideas all. Dying to see what under your layouts!

~Kingred


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

No pic, but one helpful tip here ...



tjcruiser said:


> Very neat / nice wiring.
> 
> One suggestion, per an "eye spy" tip that I learned at the Bay State (Boston area) club open house I attended last weekend ...
> 
> ...


http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=124045&postcount=13

TJ


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

THAT's what we're talking about. Thanks TJ

The suitcases _look_ easy enough. Anyone have feedback on them?
ANyone use Posi-Tap or Tap-Locks?

Who else has some photos?
~Kingred


----------



## kingred58 (Apr 8, 2011)

bump!

anyone using LEDs from Xmas trees? Show us how!


----------

